# Rechte



## KMX-Robin (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich will folgendes erreichen.

Ein FTP-Account (admin8:admin8) darf neue dateien hochladen bzw ordner erstellen. (das funst schon) Alle 24 Stunden soll ein Script starten, welches die Löschrechte aller neuen Dateien/Ordner im FTP-Verzeichniss dem user admin8:admin8 wegnimmt.

Trotzdem sollte man die Datei per Browser herunterladen können.

Meine Frage: Welche Rechte bzw welchen Besitzer oder Gruppe muss ich der Datei/dem Verzeichniss geben bei dem 24 stündigen Update Script ? 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Fabian (8. Dezember 2003)

Alle 24h einen Cron laufen lassen (ggf. um 24 Uhr) der chmod 444(?) * setzt. 

-> Kein Plan ob das geht, aber evtl. hilft es weiter


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von KMX-Robin _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich will folgendes erreichen.
> ...



Mach das nicht per cron und script.

Dafür gibt es umask.
Du setzt die umask so das neu erstellte Dateien automatisch kein Schreibrecht bekommen.
Oder aber du setzt ein UID-Bit auf das Verzeichnis. So das alle neu erstellten dateien 
User axz gehören und nicht admin8.
Dann nimmst du das Schreibrecht für others und gruppe go-w

Zu diesen Infos: habe ich ein Tutorial geschrieben.


----------



## KMX-Robin (8. Dezember 2003)

dank euch beiden. ich versuch mal mein glück.


----------

